# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Stimmabgabe für neue BPS-Home-Page

## Harro

Text gelöscht

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Hutschi, lieber Knut

Du hast uns das ganz deutlich vor Augen geführt was wählen bedeutet und ich habe immer gesagt:

*Wählen ist des Bürgers Pflicht!* 

Es ist gleichgültig um welche Wahlen es hier handelt, Politik ist in allen gesprächen und schriftlichen Dingen enthalten. Es geht immer um Politik!

Wir haben die einmalige Gelegenheit erstklassige Leute am Werk zu haben, Wahldurchführer und Wahlbeaufsichtiger, nutzen wir Sie.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Fast geheime Wahl*

Hallo, hallo,

um auch das noch einmal klar zu stellen. Es handelt sich hier um eine fast geheime Abstimmung, wobei die Namen der abstimmenden Forumsteilnehmern nur Knut und mir bekannt werden. Ich versichere an Eides statt auch im Namen von Knut, daß die per E-Mail direkt übers Forum oder direkt an Knut oder mich eingegangenen  Nachrichten nach Auswertung vom jeweiligen E-Mail-Speicher gelöscht werden. Ich bin überzeugt, daß man Knut und mir das absolut notwendige Vertrauen zu dieser Aussage einräumt.

*"Manches wäre anders in der Welt, wenn man an manchen Dingen nichts verdienen würde*"      (Gerd Uhlenbruck)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Der Count Down läuft noch bis 22.00 Uhr*

Laßt die Frist nicht verstreichen, ohne Eure Meinung kund getan zu haben.

*"Der einzige Weg, eine Versuchung loszuwerden, ist, ihr nachzugehen"  * (Oscar Wilde)

Gruß Hutschi

----------

